# Mud minnows & shrimp in same livewell?



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

I know this is a stupid question but can both survive in the same livewell for a few hours as long as I don't crowd them in there? Would like to use both but don't currently have 2 livewells.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The minnows wont mind. The shrimp will hate it.
I've done it before but lost some shrimp. Shrimp need something to hang on to in a swirling livewell.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Never done it with mud minnows but have with pin fish bull minnows and finger mullet they made it fine but take out the dead as soon as I found them and did partial water change.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> The minnows wont mind. The shrimp will hate it.
> I've done it before but lost some shrimp. Shrimp need something to hang on to in a swirling livewell.


Use a bit of fiberglass or metal window screen. The shrimp can hang on to this very well. Even better is to zip tie a couple lead pyramid weights on one side so it stays in place.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks guys I should have clarified it will be in a 5 gal bucket with an aerator so nothing swirling.


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

Get a second bucket. Bull minnows don't really need an aerator in the winter months as long as it isn't overcrowded.


----------

